# Golf Cart Battery Question



## ChristopherA.King (Sep 16, 2012)

I just noticed when I charge my cart the batteries make some noise like bubbling. Is this normal I have had to put water in them before. Could it be that I didn't fill them enough? Any input would be great. Thanks in advance for the help. Someone here always know just what  going on you guys are great!


----------



## BONE (Sep 16, 2012)

CHECK BUGGIES UNLIMITED FORUM

http://server1.buggiesunlimited.com/phpBB2/


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes...it's normal.  The batteries get warm when charging and the water starts to boil.  If you over fill the batteries with water, it will bubble over and get your floor with acid. 

Just make sure you use distilled water when you fill up those batteries.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 17, 2012)

if you have never put water in the batts  you can put acid in them and they will last alot longer.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 17, 2012)

Its normal mine always does that and I called the local shop and they said its normal too.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks guy just wasn't sure I bought the cart used and I am hoping the batt. last at least through deer season.


----------



## cb1967 (Sep 22, 2012)

*batteries*

be very cautious when connecting and disconnecting those things. try to keep the seat or something between them and your face, they will explode occaisionally.


----------

